# How much is my 07 Orca worth?



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

My cycling team is sponsored by Orbea. I currently ride a 51cm 07 Orca. Our team has picked up a new primary sponsor, and will be picking up all black Orcas this year.

Finances are very tight right now...and I have the option of keeping my current frame instead of "upgrading" to the team color. So, depending on what I can realistically sell my frameset for will determine if I jump on the bandwagon of getting the "team" color frameset (which admittedly, I do want!).  

This frame is in perfect condition. I'd hate to put it on eBay and not get what I want for it. I want your opinion: what should I expect to get for this frame? It has less than 1000 miles on it.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Orbea-Orca-2007...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

BunnV said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Orbea-Orca-2007...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah, I saw that one on eBay. What I'm essentially asking, is that is it reasonable to expect to get $1700-$1900 for this frameset?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

You should be searching completed eBay Orcas to see what they have been selling for. $1300 is the highest I see.

http://sporting-goods.search-comple...tsZexsifQQsaslcZ0QQsaslopZ1QQsorefinesearchZ1

(not sure if link will work - you will be to login to see competed items)


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Bianchi67 said:


> You should be searching completed eBay Orcas to see what they have been selling for. $1300 is the highest I see.
> 
> http://sporting-goods.search-comple...tsZexsifQQsaslcZ0QQsaslopZ1QQsorefinesearchZ1
> 
> (not sure if link will work - you will be to login to see competed items)



Wow~~! That's really dissappointing  

I had always assumed that this frame was worth more than that.


----------

